# The Cost of Entering Hospice Care, Don't Let the Expense Deter You



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2018)

Some information about the costs for those who may need hospice care.  More here.  



> In 2016, more than 1 million  Medicare beneficiaries died while receiving hospice care, according to  data compiled by the National Hospice and Palliative Care Organization.  "Few people know that hospice is not just for the patient, but for the  family," says Edo Banach, president and CEO of NHPCO, a nonprofit  representing hospice and palliative care programs and professionals.
> 
> In  addition to medical care for pain relief and symptom management, therapy  and other services associated with end-of-life care, hospice programs  provide counseling, spiritual care and bereavement support for patients  and family members alike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 2, 2018)

Hmm.  When my late wife opted for the end of treatments for her cancers, the local Hospice facility quoted $500 to $600 per day, and I think a 15 day minimum charge.

Edited to add - she was on Medicare at the time, but the facility didn't have any open rooms.


----------



## Lara (Nov 3, 2018)

My mother's hospice care was taken care of totally by Medicare A & B because, like the article says, her life expectancy was less than 6 months. The hospice care was excellent.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2018)

In my area hospice care runs from $0.00 - $8,000.00/month depending on the person's ability to pay and the availability of a bed.

They also have programs that work with the person who wants to remain in their home but the price can become very, very, expensive if the person requires round the clock care.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2018)

Here, if you are on Medicare, Medicare takes care of most (or all) the cost of hospice, whether in the hospice facility or at home.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 5, 2018)

Just went through this.    All was covered for my husband, Hospice, bath aides, meds, supplies, you name it.  Granted, he was at home.


----------

